# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  Kejia, service robot, China

## Airicist

robotics-kejia.com

----------


## Airicist

A complex task by WrightEagle homeRobot KeJia

Uploaded on Oct 24, 2009




> This demo depicts the research aiming at verifying the ability of planning complex tasks on a service robot called KeJia develped by our laboratory: Multi-Agent Systems Lab, University of Science and Technology of China.

----------


## Airicist

Kejia robot acquires and utilizies open knowledge

Published on Oct 17, 2012




> This demo shows that our robot Kejia can acquire knowledge from outside -- a common sense database Open Mind Indoor Common Sense.

----------


## Airicist

Kejia robot general purporse service robot test at China Service Robot Competition 2012

Published on Oct 29, 2012




> This is a video about Kejia Robot competing in the General Purpose Service Robot Test at China Service Robot Competition 2012.

----------


## Airicist

Who's the best robot butler? Robots compete it out in Beijing

Streamed live on Oct 24, 2016




> Guess who's the best robot butler? Robot friends compete for the best title in helping people with household chores, at the World Robot Conference in Beijing.

----------

